# Where to get a sterile pot from for hidden c test?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

HI Ladies
I have decided to get this test done through Serum. My question is where can I get a sterile pot from?
Clinic have suggested I ask local chemist for a urine container but I'm a bit embarrassed. I have already harassed GP today for blood tests so don't feel like I can ask them- also I want a couple to do the male tests too. I can't see any online - there are some on ebay but I'm not convinced they're sterile.
Also, did you ladies pack it with ice packs? Serum doesn't suggest this but the locum medicus lab (where you can have it done directly) does??  Do you reckon Boots will have some behind the counter or something??
An embarrassed Kate!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
can't help with lots of it but surely your GP would happily give you a couple of pots? They are there to help, hope you get it all sorted. 
x


----------

